
Show HN: Refactor.io – Share your code instantly for refactoring and code review - weitingliu
https://www.refactor.io
======
afaqurk
Would be very useful if we could paste a github file url and refactor.io could
just render the file (or a portion of it based on the github url) rather than
pasting code manually.

Also, I was trying to comment on a code snippet I created. It would have been
convenient to be able to refer to a specific line using shorthand (like #14,
etc.) in a comment rather than pasting the entire snippet again with a diffed
view.

Still a cool and super simple idea.

~~~
weitingliu
thanks Afaq! this is great feedback!

------
brudgers
Maybe take a look at
[http://codereview.stackexchange.com/](http://codereview.stackexchange.com/)
for features relating to the social aspects of code review. Making code review
a more pleasant if not enjoyable process for the reviewer and reviewee seems
like the hard part of the process.

Good luck.

~~~
weitingliu
thanks Ben! yes we're working to make the code review experience as snappy and
enjoyable as possible!

------
weitingliu
Hi everyone!

Weiting from Codementor
([https://www.codementor.io](https://www.codementor.io)) here!

We're excited to launch Refactor.io - a simple tool for developers to share
code instantly for refactoring and code review.

Would love to hear your feedback! Thanks!

